# JD 2140 Owner manual



## jpmwilmes (8 mo ago)

I'm looking for a 2140 owner manual. I do have the workshop manual but miss driver information. Is there a free downloadable version around?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
You'll need your tractors serial # in order to pick the correct operators manual to download for your tractor.





Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store







techpubs.deere.com


----------



## jpmwilmes (8 mo ago)

Found. Thank you. Wonder why I hadn't found this


----------

